# forum - post content - abuse etc.



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi guys n girls

I feel saddened as a two-time TT owner to have to write at my disproval of some of the posts/replies which seem to be occuring all too frequently on this forum of late. Where once there was harmless banter between, for example, 180/225, QS, 3.2 etc. (and now S, RS and, dare I say it...D) :wink: owners the level of abuse/vulgar comments seem to be on the increase.

Where has the respect gone for mutual appreciation of the TT, in whatever guise engine-wise/coupe/convertible?

Could it be that now the MK1 is so cheap to purchase, in addition to all those modders it is also attracting the "wrong" kind of owner? 

Discuss....

Rob


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi guys n girls

As copied from MK1 forum post....

I feel saddened as a two-time TT owner to have to write at my disproval of some of the posts/replies which seem to be occuring all too frequently on this forum of late. Where once there was harmless banter between, for example, 180/225, QS, 3.2 etc. (and now S, RS and, dare I say it...D) :wink: owners the level of abuse/vulgar comments seem to be on the increase.

Where has the respect gone for mutual appreciation of the TT, in whatever guise engine-wise/coupe/convertible?

Could it be that now the MK1 is so cheap to purchase, in addition to all those modders it is also attracting the "wrong" kind of owner? 

Discuss....


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I blame jamman :!: :!: :!:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

RobLE said:


> Could it be that now the MK1 is so cheap to purchase, in addition to all those modders it is also attracting the "wrong" kind of owner?
> Rob


Flame suit on Rob!

I can see where you're coming from though


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

That may be the case if you look hard enough and ignore 99% of other posts but your comments could be construed as 'Elitist'


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

merlin c said:


> That may be the case if you look hard enough and ignore 99% of other posts but your comments could be construed as 'Elitist'


Here here [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I haven't noticed any abuse. Am I missing something?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Guzi said:


> I haven't noticed any abuse. Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


 Bollocks! are you blind... 8)................. :lol: :lol:


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

I don't think it's got anything to do with how much they cost, it's just keyboard warriors seeming to get a kick out of being abusive to other people. I would guess in there "other" life they are just as rude and agressive :?

A lot of the abuse seems to come from people who haven't even got and have never had a TT (or even a car) of any sort.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think it's got anything to do with the cost of the cars, we've just suddenly got a few idiots who have started posting who deliberately provoke and wind people up. In fact this latest crop have got pricey cars so income is irrelevant IMO.

Have to say this is the worst it's been in the 6 years or so I've been a member though. Use the 'foe' function in your profile - I've just added 3 people for the first time ever and it's quite a relief, like getting rid of an annoying yappy little dog. Not quite as satisfying as having it put down, but not far off.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> I don't think it's got anything to do with the cost of the cars, we've just suddenly got a few idiots who have started posting who deliberately provoke and wind people up. In fact this latest crop have got pricey cars so income is irrelevant IMO.
> 
> Have to say this is the worst it's been in the 6 years or so I've been a member though. Use the 'foe' function in your profile - I've just added 3 people for the first time ever and it's quite a relief, like getting rid of an annoying yappy little dog. Not quite as satisfying as having it put down, but not far off.


+1


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree that there is more abuse than there used to be and do get a little upset at some of the comments but that's the same on all forums and it's more indicative of the way the society that we live has evolved (for better or worse) than the lower cost of TT's attracting a different kind of person. I for one welcome the input from new members, to name just a couple, Garth and L33JSA have brought a wealth of knowledge to this forum between them and their posts are always informative and enjoyable and if you look at the current threads, the contribution from newer members is invaluable.

In the 2 1/2 years I've been on here I would say that the level of knowledge is, if anything, broader based and that can only be good for everyone.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

RobLE said:


> it is also attracting the "wrong" kind of owner?


Wow, what a load of elitest crap... I could understand if you drove Rolls Royce of something but a TT, I mean c'mon get real....

Audi as a brand attracts tw*ts, maybe you should sell up and buy a Volvo if it bothers you :roll:

The mk1 forum is awesome with all the people pushing the boundries, bringing forward new ideas and making their cars special, over on Mk2 the most adventurous we see are people painting their calipers and if they are really really crazy adding a TTS badge to their TDI.

I for one cant wait for this 'wrong kind of owner' to start popping their heads over to the mk2 side.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

WozzaTT said:


> I don't think it's got anything to do with the cost of the cars, we've just suddenly got a few idiots who have started posting who deliberately provoke and wind people up. In fact this latest crop have got pricey cars so income is irrelevant IMO.
> 
> Have to say this is the worst it's been in the 6 years or so I've been a member though. Use the 'foe' function in your profile - I've just added 3 people for the first time ever and it's quite a relief, like getting rid of an annoying yappy little dog. Not quite as satisfying as having it put down, but not far off.


+1 just added a few


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I haven't been on here as much since my laptop buggered up so I must of missed them! Behave yourselves who ever you are!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Agree. I'm new to this club and there is a lot of abuse and swearing aloud to go on here. IMO the mods need to sort it out. Other forums do not tolerate any of it and because of that they have a very healthy club. I have seen other forums go to the wall because they aren't controlled enough. I'm really surprized that it is allowed to happen on here. Mods should give out warnings and impose bans for the over the top abusive people that come on here. 
Im all for expression of opinions but there's no need to be abusive and personal to other members which makes some members worried to post up for fear of being abused. Very sad and I hope it gets sorted out. I don't care what TT you own. They're all TTs and we should all support each other regardless of models. I love all of them and that's why I've bought one.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet or Salted?

:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

F*ck you C£nt


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

You're just a yob 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry it was my car. It has its own twitter account. 

I on the other hand am civilised and quite happy to debate the merits the Wak Box Vs a Cone filter


----------



## TTriumphanTT (Nov 6, 2010)

I also agree. There has been one recent very abusive thread on the Mk 2 forum starting with a perfectly innocent original post from a new member. What sort of impression does this create of TT owners? It is the computer equivalent of road rage - beating people up verbally whilst hiding behind your computer keyboard with no risk of actualy getting punched on the nose however badly you abuse someone. I assume this thread will attract the usual troll's responses.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> I on the other hand am civilised and quite happy to debate the merits the Wak Box Vs a Cone filter


  

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I've been here since May and it's only been the last week I've seen trouble, some people find it funny to wind others up. If the person being wind up does not like it then it no longer becomes a joke. One person I will not name still has his idea of a "joke" as his new Location. Banter is great and fun but some people never know the point to stop.

But I've notice a big forum member that's been here for years always seems to have a dig at 2.0T owners when ever he can. Well from my POV I feel very gratefully to own a TT but it seems when people find themselves a lot financially better of than others and can afford RS's and R8 then a TT 2.0 T becomes nothing to them and belittle it as not worthy of them.

*We are all here because we love our TT's weather it's a 2.0T, V6,TDI, TTS or RS. Just wish some would think before belittling others pride and joys*.

If you can afford a RS or even a R8/911, good for you am happy for you, but don't belittle others who have less. Just be gratefully for what you have and remember as in all of life some are not as fortunate as yourselves.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I do hope I haven't said anything to upset anyone on here........ Mines a 2001 225 and I am not bothered what anyone else has and I am not elitist at all... I simply bought a 2001 model as it had a full service record recent service and lower mileage compared to the 2004 ones I looked at.... Only reason it is a 225 over a 180 was the fact the insurance was the same, so I thought I might as well get the most bang for my buck... And I'm not colour racist either, it's Silver purely because I couldn't find a good green one...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> I blame jamman :!: :!: :!:


+1

Banter is banter and is in my mind fun but lately a lot has become either personnal or abusive which is just plain sad/out of order.

I believe a warning has been issued.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Agree the mods need to take a tougher stance but in the meantime use the 'foe' function in your profile - very easy to remove these little irritants.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Taylortony said:


> I do hope I haven't said anything to upset anyone on here........ Mines a 2001 225 and I am not bothered what anyone else has and I am not elitist at all... I simply bought a 2001 model as it had a full service record recent service and lower mileage compared to the 2004 ones I looked at.... Only reason it is a 225 over a 180 was the fact the insurance was the same, so I thought I might as well get the most bang for my buck... And I'm not colour racist either, it's Silver purely because I couldn't find a good green one...


These are the most underwhelming reasons I have heard for buying a car. 

Can you not lie? Say you bought the 225 because you wanted to call all 180 drivers a bunch of ****. You don't really care about the service history as you are boring the engine out shortly and throwing on as big a turbo as you can find. Your missus liked the green TTs so you purposely bought silver so she wouldn't want to drive it.

Amen


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> Taylortony said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope I haven't said anything to upset anyone on here........ Mines a 2001 225 and I am not bothered what anyone else has and I am not elitist at all... I simply bought a 2001 model as it had a full service record recent service and lower mileage compared to the 2004 ones I looked at.... Only reason it is a 225 over a 180 was the fact the insurance was the same, so I thought I might as well get the most bang for my buck... And I'm not colour racist either, it's Silver purely because I couldn't find a good green one...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

No matter what car you have you are always going to get grief.

Lots of mates say Im gay because I drive a TT, hairdressers car, nothing but understeer etc..

Do I care? No! Im happy with my car and that is all that matters and besides whats life without some jokes and a bit of winding up now and then?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

What has this got to do with mk2 TT's?

This should be in the general section. Mods do your jobs :x


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Guzi said:


> I haven't noticed any abuse. Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


Its Jamman.



WozzaTT said:


> I don't think it's got anything to do with the cost of the cars,


no your right, its Jamman!



RobLE said:


> it is also attracting the "wrong" kind of owner?


Yes Jamman!



E3 YOB said:


> F*ck you C£nt


Yobs like Frase can't even spell!



jamman said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame jamman :!: :!: :!:
> ...


Even Jamman blames himself!



E3 YOB said:


> Sorry it was my car. It has its own twitter account.
> 
> I on the other hand am civilised and quite happy to debate the merits the Wak Box Vs a Cone filter


You taking da pi$$!


----------



## Foxstermus (Jul 23, 2012)

This has and always will be somthing that happens as 'nice cars' get older and cheaper. You see it all the time, 'chavs' driving big BMWs, Mercs etc because they are old and have 150k on the clock on the prices fo down.

It will at some point happen to the mk2 TT as well.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'd ban the fattie


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> I'd ban the fattie


Is that Jamman again?

You get everywhere don't you! Literally


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

How about it should really have been a Honda S2000 but I was lulled by the Vorsprung Durch Technik, not realising it was German speak for not very reliable, over complicated and built to maximise the Audi after sales parts sales...

It doesn't even come close to the quality and reliability of my old MR 2


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

davek9 said:


> I don't think it's got anything to do with how much they cost, it's just keyboard warriors seeming to get a kick out of being abusive to other people. I would guess in there "other" life they are just as rude and agressive :?


LOL. I doubt that actually - the thing is that the internet gives you the power to be exactly who you want to be and you can bet your life in most cases it'll be the polar opposite of their real life persona.

One of the most abusive posters I remember on a board did actually turn up at one meet and stood apart from the group looking at his feet. People attempted to draw him in but he had the personality and social skills of a rice pudding. When we adjourned to the pub he just buggered off without a word.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not sure how true the "value" part of the argument is tbh.
MKI hasn't been worth anything for years, MKII is cheap as chip now too so i dont think you can link the two items (in terms of posts) to each other.

You can get a MKII on PCP for a few hundred ££ and just about everyone can afford to purchase cars on that type of credit.
(rightly or wrong - another discussion i guess)

Mutual respect - thing is the brand/peoples associated kudos is diluted by all the cheaper models or by people sticking badges/body kits on other cars. Plus a sports car that's does 0-60 in 9secs, A run of the mill mondeo can do 7 :?

I say people are allowed to voice an opinion regardless, if you don't like it - don't reply. But you should be able to voice your view of things regardless, as long as its not a "personal attack", be that a colour, mod, feature, engine or even model - maybe this is where the hairdresser image comes from!

As for the mods - its each to be an arm chair football manager and criticise everything else, little harder when you do it yourself. so maybe remember, they don't get paid for the ABUSE they have to deal with....


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Taylortony said:


> How about it should really have been a Honda S2000 but I was lulled by the Vorsprung Durch Technik, not realising it was German speak for not very reliable, over complicated and built to maximise the Audi after sales parts sales...
> 
> It doesn't even come close to the quality and reliability of my old MR 2


you bought a bad un then because I had a Toyota MR2 and whilst it was a nice toy (note 'toy' as it was crap for anything else)it was average compared to the TT and not even in the same league, back to the boys toy forum for you then,............tarra


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

igotone said:


> davek9 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's got anything to do with how much they cost, it's just keyboard warriors seeming to get a kick out of being abusive to other people. I would guess in there "other" life they are just as rude and agressive :?
> ...


This is so true. I went to a meet once and someone turned up who was confrontational in the extreme on the forum, really loved to dish it out he did. I would guess he was 5' 8", 9 stone wet through and just mumbled and stammered every time anyone spoke to him, no eye contact at all. A proper inadequate. Definition of a keyboard warrior I guess.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'd ban the fattie


James that's bad form old boy. You shouldn't pick on people for being circumferentially challenged. Poor ole Jamman is a long time contributor with an ascerbic wit and a true gent. You on the other hand are a foul mouthed pikey chav who should know better.

My head hurts

Brian


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> As for the mods - its each to be an arm chair football manager and criticise everything else, little harder when you do it yourself. so maybe remember, they don't get paid for the ABUSE they have to deal with....


I beg to differ.

I owned and ran a private forum for a few years. At the start it was okay and nothing of a big deal. But after a year it got demanding and months on it became even more demanding on a day to day basis. At this point I decided to turn a couple of regular posters into mods to help administer it.

I chose very carefully! They were on it and loved doing the role. So much so that in the end I only had to check what was happening a few times of the day.

Therefore it's got nothing to do about whether your getting paid to do it or not. The point is that you have been given the RESPONSIBILITY and trusted to do this.

If you can't be bothered to do it, then give up and pass the responsibility onto someone who is.

There is absolutely no excuse for mods not doing their roles.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Merlin....had the suspension done on the Two and it handled well, went well and was comfortable plus was cheap to run, when I bought this I didn't expect the stupid bills you could get for what are really trivial parts... My MR Two's bless it clutch went, but it still carried on for several hundred miles with a slipping clutch until I felt it could do no more, I parked it up and like the Terminator the little red immobiliser light got dimmer and dimmer until it died.... It sat in my drive unloved and touched from January until last week when someone asked if I would sell it, I pulled the battery out, charged it, put it in and it started on the first turn of the key, I checked everything retracts etc and everything was working after 9 months of inactivity, it even had enough bite left on the clutch to overcome the rusted brakes and reverse out of the drive.... The new owner wants to put it back on the road, something I am glad of..... In the 12 years I owned it, it had an alternator, 1 battery, a back box, 8 tyres and 1 headlight retract motor, and that was it... Bar oil and filters.....

Bet you cannot say that about a 21 year old TT when it finally gets there.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is something which I've noticed creep through on the MK2 section in the last few weeks. 
Kind of shows how immature TT drivers are. You would liken the comments on this forum to ones you would see on Corsa or Saxo forums which are populated by spotty teenagers. You wouldn't expect it on a TT forum.

Voicing your opinion is fine but its the tone people take. There is nothing wrong in disliking something but we can all do it in a manner which isn't putting people down. I don't like yellow cars but that doesn't mean i go around dissing anyone who has a yellow car!

Banter and joking is fine when its called for but there have been a few recent threads where the OP has asked for advice and help and its just turned into "my dicks bigger than your dick" contest.

The fact of the matter is this; *We all drive TT's*. A TTRS, a TTS or any other variant for that matter is still a TT! So quit with the bitching, the slagging, the your car is crap because it only has a 2.0T engine, blah blah.

If you can afford a TTRS or an R8 then good for you. But i bet you never started off like that! Some of us are young, starting out, have family, morgages and cant afford to be in your positions so stop belittling others just because they drive a basic TT! You dont know their situations.

If you have something to contribute then do it, if not then move along! Simple!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't see the point you are making AJAYP.

We have mods on here, they are clearly listed at the top of each forum/sub forum.
Mods can not sit 24/7 on each forum waiting to pounce on every post - otherwise we might as well have all post going into a bucket for "censorship" before being approved for publication to the main board for people to see.

The rules are (to me any way) clear, no personal attacks. if you feel posts are personal attacks they should be brought to the attention of the mods, I'm more than sure this would be dealt with quickly and fairly.

if you want to play by the rules, i guess technically this thread should not be in this forum and also it kinda constitutes/promotes a personal attack - assuming its aimed at who i think its aim at.

Its a fine line, IMO the balance is about right and i don't think the mods deserve the grief.
they are lambasted if they do, and equally so if they don't. look at the clear advert APR thread, moved and grief, look at the for sale section - which came around because someone was scammed, now they have the protection people complain. OK kinda agree it takes 30secs to post x number of post to get membership, but what else can be done? time? finger prints?

I could go further, what about goodbye posts that also say "by the way, my car is for-sale in the for-sale section".
I say be careful what you wish for. it could be MUCH worse.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nyxx said:


> But I've notice a big forum member that's been here for years always seems to have a dig at 2.0T owners when ever he can..


I have to admit i dont like them either esp in black, bring back the V6s


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

You can't put the TTRS in the same bracket as the rest of the TT range.

If I wanted a 2.0tdi or 2.0tfsi like fitted in TT's I would have just bought a skoda. Honestly, the cheek of some people. The amount of windows I have had to clean to afford my RS for someone to just come and belittle my achievement and hardwork with such trolling. :roll:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

It's ok Jamman, I like pies as well.

Next Lincolnshire meet will have pies for sure.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Out of interest, what's actually involved in being a moderator? Are they answerable to anyone? Is there a 'job description'? Is their performance monitored? Who's King Moderator? What's the process if someone plays up? A warning by PM and then a ban if it continues?

I'm sure it's not an easy role, far from it in fact, but as has been mentioned a few times, many other forums exist which don't tolerate the kind of crap we've had on here recently. Why do we have to?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Personally I don't understand why some people with 'better' cars lay into others. I have a basic TT sport 2.0 but quite frankly could have bought anything I wanted, money's not the problem, I wanted a ragtop and it fitted the bill. 
Quite happy with it, and although some of my mates have started the hairdresser jokes, I'm sure most are quite happy in their people carriers and my TT or my bikes will cream any of them without effort.

Just enjoy your TT, whichever model it is, and be happy for your fellow owners....


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Tosh lets himself down badly with his continual put - downs of the 2.0 TT. It must be great to be a new poster having just bought a new TT to get it slagged off by Tosh when when they post to say "Hello". It's not funny and it's actually not justified either, but perhaps it explains Tosh's support for continuance of the type of sad posts we've been seeing for the last few days.

As for mods, I've modded two very large forums in the past for several years, both considerably bigger and busier than this one and I know just what a thankless job it can be and how much of your time it can consume. Nevertheless there's more to the job than just sticking your mod title over the door, moving a few posts around and deleting spam. If the posts we've been experiencing recently continue then the board needs modding a lot more effectively than it is at present or people will simply vote with their feet and you'll get the board you deserve.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

igotone said:


> Tosh lets himself down badly with his continual put - downs of the 2.0 TT. It must be great to be a new poster having just bought a new TT to get it slagged off by Tosh when when they post to say "Hello". It's not funny and it's actually not justified either, but perhaps it explains Tosh's support for continuance of the type of sad posts we've been seeing for the last few days.


Im sorry but lets pls make one thing clear, i never supported the poster in question nor put down any new members even if they had a 20T. so if we are going to be so anal on here id like you to go back and amend your post to be factually correct as this is defamatory.

Frankly this whole thread is wrong and counter productive. we talk about not being abusive but "frequently" talk about its something you'd see on a "SAXOs" or a FORDs or "spotty teenagers", maybe those with such sensitivities/opinions should look at what they are posting/doing if they are so bothered by what others brand owners do with their cars!

I'm simply defending peoples right to voice opinions regardless of what they are and the job the mods do.
At times its like a creche on here. :?


----------



## gwilson30019 (Jun 24, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> You can't put the TTRS in the same bracket as the rest of the TT range.
> 
> If I wanted a 2.0tdi or 2.0tfsi like fitted in TT's I would have just bought a skoda. Honestly, the cheek of some people. The amount of windows I have had to clean to afford my RS for someone to just come and belittle my achievement and hardwork with such trolling. :roll:


Is the name of this forum not 'The TT Forum'? If the TTRS is, in your opinion, not to be talked about in the TT range then maybe this is the wrong forum for your range of car?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Tosh lets himself down badly with his continual put - downs of the 2.0 TT. It must be great to be a new poster having just bought a new TT to get it slagged off by Tosh when when they post to say "Hello". It's not funny and it's actually not justified either, but perhaps it explains Tosh's support for continuance of the type of sad posts we've been seeing for the last few days.
> ...


I think it's pretty factual - I can certainly recall posts where you've toid new posters they should have bought something else (with or without the smiley face). I'm damned if I'm going to go trawling the board to find them - they're there and we've all seen them.

I'm not saying you supported the poster in question - you were expressing surprise that the thread was still going as I recall, but that's the whole point - you think thread closure is the final sanction. In the real world the offender just opens another thread.... and so ad infintum. Has anyone EVER been banned from this forum and if so WTF did they have to do?? :-o



> I'm simply defending peoples right to voice opinions regardless of what they are and the job the mods do.


 This isn't a democracy - there are rules - and people saying what they like is a nono on any sensibly run board. No-one's arguing people should be able to pass an opinion, but posts the last few days have gone far beyond that in the opinion of a lot of people here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

igotone said:


> Has anyone EVER been banned from this forum and if so WTF did they have to do??


yes someone who's name i'm not going to repeat fully but starts with a B ends with a Y cos somebody complained about what he said.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

gwilson30019 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > You can't put the TTRS in the same bracket as the rest of the TT range.
> ...


I agree, there should be a separate TTRS forum, where you need to prove you own a TTRS before you are allowed to post in that section.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

tter said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone EVER been banned from this forum and if so WTF did they have to do??
> ...


I've been banned.

I won't go into specific reasons why but my opinions were different from others. It got out of hand and a mod. at the time took my opponent's side. It happens.

He's not here anymore and thanks to Charlie and Jae, I am. 

Sorry about that!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> gwilson30019 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


Welcome back then.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

igotone said:


> Welcome back then.


Thanks mate, been back a while, but not on the Mk2 forum much as I have a Mk1. The Flame Room is where I lurk - it avoids the rules! :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


I wish you would go into specifics Ricardo. Judging by what is allowed on here these days it must have been one hell of a row for you to get banned.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Let me say this is a good car board - head and shoulders above a lot of them out there. For the most part the posters are helpful and house trained. With that sort of membership the board pretty much mods itself, but there's such a thing as complacency and I think we're definitely beginning to see it. Anyway - that my 2 cents.. I'll live if the board goes to rat shit, I just think it will be a shame.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> I wish you would go into specifics Ricardo. Judging by what is allowed on here these days it must have been one hell of a row for you to get banned.


I can't go into specifics mate. Huge rows over AlpinaiTTalia. Friction with a certain mod. More friction with the TTOC. It's all in the past now and we've all moved on so let's leave it at that. :wink:

I'm a vicar now... 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm a vicar now... 8)


I'm his choir boy :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

igotone said:


> Let me say this is a good car board - head and shoulders above a lot of them out there. For the most part the posters are helpful and house trained. With that sort of membership the board pretty much mods itself, but there's such a thing as complacency and I think we're definitely beginning to see it. Anyway - that my 2 cents.. I'll live if the board goes to rat shit, I just think it will be a shame.


Agree 100%. I've really enjoyed using the forum over the years, Off Topic and the Flame Room as much as the MK1 and MK2 forums (in fact they're generally better as you don't get the inadequates with their hilarious 'banter' in there so much).

Be a shame if it continues the way it is, but hey-ho!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a vicar now... 8)
> ...


May God be with you  .


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Mmm off topic and flame room. I'm going to have a look in there. Expand my horizons


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a vicar now... 8)
> ...


I thought you'd given up boiled sweets...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SuperRS said:


> Mmm off topic and flame room. I'm going to have a look in there. Expand my horizons


OMG. You're not menopausal are you? I'm not being rude as you'll find out... :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Taylortony said:


> Merlin....had the suspension done on the Two and it handled well, went well and was comfortable plus was cheap to run, when I bought this I didn't expect the stupid bills you could get for what are really trivial parts... My MR Two's bless it clutch went, but it still carried on for several hundred miles with a slipping clutch until I felt it could do no more, I parked it up and like the Terminator the little red immobiliser light got dimmer and dimmer until it died.... It sat in my drive unloved and touched from January until last week when someone asked if I would sell it, I pulled the battery out, charged it, put it in and it started on the first turn of the key, I checked everything retracts etc and everything was working after 9 months of inactivity, it even had enough bite left on the clutch to overcome the rusted brakes and reverse out of the drive.... The new owner wants to put it back on the road, something I am glad of..... In the 12 years I owned it, it had an alternator, 1 battery, a back box, 8 tyres and 1 headlight retract motor, and that was it... Bar oil and filters.....
> 
> Bet you cannot say that about a 21 year old TT when it finally gets there.


we will see but I still say you cannot compare the two, ones cheap and cheerful and the other is classy and quite expensive and researching a car before you buy it would have made the cost of spares, servicing and dealer fee's if your silly enough to pay them quite clear, it was to me,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


He's my 'sweetboy'... :lol: :lol: :lol:

The Archbishop recommended him... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I believe most have had their say now & nothing more to learn, so I will lock this thread.
Hoggy.


----------

